# Hot weather making dogs sick



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

We had a three day heatwave with temp in the high thirties with the humidity making it feel in the mid forties.

Sophie rarely left the house except one day when the sun was going down I took her for a quick pee walk around the block, I had a bottle of water with me and gave her a good rub down with it and even took her across the street to the arena so she could roll around in the snow from the ice machines.

Even with all that she came back home slobbering/drool and panting we even ran into her boyfriend Jerry and she was play bowing and rearing to go for a play which I said my excuses and took her back in the house for the ac and fans.

The next day in the afternoon she was making some gagging noises tho nothing was coming up.

Ill admit even I felt sick on the third day and I hate this heat.

We finally got relief yesterday with temp on being in the early twenties same with today.

Now Sophie just munch on grass in the backyard and threw it back up twice while I was setting the barbie q up :frown:

Could this heat wave and the sudden change in temp be giving her a upset tummy. Shes been peeing fine and pooping. Was eatting as much given the heat. And otherwise has been acting normal.

I just put her this cool gel bandana and saw a cool mat to that shell get next week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

One trick in Oz, is to buy one of those plastic sand pits, about 20/25 cms high. Put in a spot in the garden, in heavy shade, from 10 am onwards. Drill some holes in the bottom, 3/4 fill with clean sand, give it good soak, and then put some favorite toys in 1/2 buried. Show your dog how to dig into it, where it will be very cool and damp. Wet it down, each morning.

Use your 2 or 4 litre plastic ice cream containers. Put a tablespoon of fish or cat food in, pour in a cup of hot water, mix to slop, then fill to about an inch from the top, and fill any gaps in your freezer. On a hot afternoon, run around the outside with hot water, then tip it under a shady tree, for your dog to lick his ice block. Freeze plain water blocks, and you can put one in a paddle pool, to lower the water temp or put on the sand, to melt into the sand, and lower the temp. I have also wet my older dogs, every 3 or so hours, even in the middle of the night.

PS The sandpit works well for hens suffering, as well.


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes the sudden change in temperature could be making her sick, especially the humidity. We often make ice lollies for the dog which is basically just some of his food mixed with water and then frozen. He loves them and keeps him a bit cooler.


----------

